# Freestyle libre reader has stopped working!!!



## NI-Bookworm (May 2, 2016)

hi

Just as the title suggests the reader has shut down. Had full charge and had scanned my son just before lunch, and now nothing....

Have put it on charge in case, but still nothing.

Tried to call the contact centre but they are closed with the bank holiday.  Will try again in the morning.

Has anyone else had this problem, and did they figure out a fix? 

Thanks in advance

Maria


----------



## AndBreathe (May 2, 2016)

NI-Bookworm said:


> hi
> 
> Just as the title suggests the reader has shut down. Had full charge and had scanned my son just before lunch, and now nothing....
> 
> ...



I've had sensors malfunction, but not a reader thus far.  Have you had a look in the book that came along with it Maria?  I don't have mine with me, so can't say whether there's anything in there, in say the Troubleshooting part, that could be helpful.

The Abbott website might have something too.  You need to log in to get full access.


----------



## NI-Bookworm (May 2, 2016)

Have had a look at the book but didn't realise there was more content after logging in to the website.  Thanks for that and fingers crossed.


----------



## Nasr (Jul 26, 2018)

I have the same problem just after 10 days of use. Did you figure it out a fix? Please help me


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Best thing to do is ring Abbott's helpline.  If it's faulty they will send a replacement pretty quickly.
They are fairly useless at replying to emails but very helpful on the phone!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 26, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Best thing to do is ring Abbott's helpline. If it's faulty they will send a replacement pretty quickly.



Which is pretty much what the manual says.

I'd try pressing and holding the power button for 10 seconds or so, just in case that works. (Works for some electronic devices but the Freestyle Libre manual doesn't seem to mention it, so I wouldn't hold out much hope.)


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Which is pretty much what the manual says.
> 
> I'd try pressing and holding the power button for 10 seconds or so, just in case that works. (Works for some electronic devices but the Freestyle Libre manual doesn't seem to mention it, so I wouldn't hold out much hope.)


I have found them incredibly helpful on the phone, but never had a response to any email I have sent to them.  That said, when I phoned when I was getting weird results intermittently, they took me through some checks on the reader and then agreed to replace it.


----------

